
Puzzle Drawers - rojoroboto
https://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/puzzle-drawers.html
======
justinator
Pretty cool. In the Denver Art Scene I seemed to have been so entrenched in
one of my lifetimes ago, there was an artist who made puzzle boxes. One day,
he got an email from none other than Darren Aronofsky, asking him to make a
"puzzle desk". After verifying that, yeah: it's him, he set to task to make
this desk.

And it's just what you may be imagining - (except maybe you didn't expect it
ALSO to be organ): there's a specific order in which you need to open and
close certain drawers and such, to open a secret compartment. It took him
years.

This is the artist:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kagen_Sound](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kagen_Sound)

Details of the desk:

[http://www.kagenschaefer.com/pipeorgandesk.html](http://www.kagenschaefer.com/pipeorgandesk.html)

In action:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5tenq55VPA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5tenq55VPA)

~~~
disqard
That video was one of the most jaw-dropping things I have seen recently. Thank
you for sharing!

~~~
jbottoms
Mechanical puzzles come in 10 categories and that includes Twisty Puzzles such
as Rubik's Cube. John Rausch maintains the largest encyclopedic web site for
mechanical puzzles.
[https://johnrausch.com/PuzzleWorld/cat/category.htm](https://johnrausch.com/PuzzleWorld/cat/category.htm)
There are many different designs, and one collector has over 48,000 different
puzzles. Like magicians, puzzle designers, stay up late at night designing
diabolical devices. Kagen's puzzle table is impressive and beautiful and his
work is well-respected in the secret puzzle cabal.
[https://kagensound.com/Lotus4.html](https://kagensound.com/Lotus4.html)

------
xori
LOL, so I work from within a public school board and I was wondering why none
of your images are loading. Apparently we block the entire .xxx tld. So your
images (and projects) hosted under *.jes.xxx don't load for me.

Just thought I'd give you a heads up.

~~~
aasasd
Funny enough, last time I looked through domain prices, .xxx domains were
pretty costly. So someone has gone an extra mile for the pleasure of owning
one.

------
HeXetic
... Why on earth are the article's images hosted on a .xxx website? Is this
specifically designed to trigger blockers and corporate proxies?

------
xutopia
I have trouble doing a normal drawer when doing some woodwork and this person
does these complicated contraptions full of surprises. Impressive work!

------
mturmon
Craig Thibodeau is a well-known woodworker, in San Diego, who specializes in
high-end marquetry and inlay, and who has increasingly been drawn to puzzle
furniture. He's a former mechanical engineer.

See: [https://ctfinefurniture.com](https://ctfinefurniture.com)

------
jfk13
It's a nice coincidence that the guy doing this happens to be named (James)
Stanley, given the long history of Stanley tools.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Hand_Tools](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Hand_Tools)

